# Is Baratza Encore grinder any good ?



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

I have been making more brewed coffee using a clever dripper and a Hario hand grinder.

It takes me about 4 mins to hand grind beans which is difficult when rushing to work and dealing with a child. So have been thinking about a powered grinder.

I'm acutely aware that success is predominantly down to the grinder and am wary about buying the Baratza Encore if it is not up to much.

I have espresso based drinks pretty much nailed with a big old Eureka Mythos.

Just wondered should I opt for the Baratza Encore (it's £129 and the right price for a Christmas present). Grateful for any comments / insight. Thanks Adam









Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I used the Baratza Encore for brewed coffee every day for 18 months or so. Baratza are not very popular on the forum, seemingly because they're considered appliance grade.

That said, for £129 (I've seen it for less in the past, and it's ~£70 used) the Encore is very consistent in the v60 to Chemex range, is very user serviceable (parts and guidance readily available from Baratza direct or via reseller like Coffeehit). It also works well for single dosing with relatively small retention and popcorning. Don't underestimate the usability of the grinds bind over something like the Wilfa Svart either.

If you can stretch to the Virtuoso then you'll benefit from a more consistent grind and timed dosing. As that's recently been refreshed, you might find a good deal on the pre-2019 machine somewhere. There's a near-new one for collection in London for £100 in the for sale section here.

Bottom line is, compared to the Hario hand grinders this will be a big upgrade in usability and grind/taste.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I've not any experience with the encore but recently bought a new Wilfa Svart for using with brewed coffee (clever dripper & aeropress so far). I've been pretty impressed with the results so far.

I'm pretty new to the coffee world so it may just be a case of the fact that I didn't realise how much better proper coffee was and not that I'm making exceptional coffee using it.

It can be bought for under £100 so may be an alternative to look at.

HTH
Jason


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

The Svart is definitely worth considering, seen it as low as £70 new in the past. Currently £89 + free 250g coffee at Horsham for example. As far as I know they're pretty much on par with each other, James Hoffman did a video many months ago.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments. I prefer to buy better used equipment such as the virtuoso in the for sale section (but not sure I can convince the Mrs to pop to London for my Christmas present). Will have a closer look at the wilfa svart. Appreciate your time to comment. Thanks Adam

Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ETES (Dec 31, 2019)

- Baratza support is excellent (in the US) and the Virtuoso a great grinder and just keeps going. You can buy parts from Baratza for all these models so keeping them going is rather easier than you'd suspect.

On the flip side - if in the UK I'd look for the support of a good partner. <now on my 3rd Baratza Sette>


----------

